# URI while pregnant



## ggparker14 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the correct dx code would be for upper respiratory infection while pregnant?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

648.93 and 465.9


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd go with 647.83 and 465.9


----------



## Mojo (Jul 28, 2011)

srinivas r sajja said:


> I'd go with 647.83 and 465.9



I was looking at 647.83 but this collaborative link from UHC and SMFM lists 648.93 and 465.9:

https://www.unitedhealthcareonline.com/ccmcontent/ProviderII/UHC/en-US/Assets/ProviderStaticFiles/ProviderStaticFilesPdf/SMFM_ICD9_Alpha_List.pdf


----------

